# Solid State drive BP4 nSATA 124GB



## strisiver (Aug 2, 2007)

Not recognised when plugged in. 'Device manager' *sees* ASMT 2105 USB device. Not seen in BIOS either.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

How are you hooking up this drive? Are you using a USB controller or are you plugging it directly to the motherboard SATA connection? 
It would be impossible for a drive to shown in the *Device Manager* but not the Bios. If you are attaching this through USB, then you are seeing the USB controller through the *Device Manager*. 
If plugging it directly to the motherboard, make sure that your Bios is set to *AHCI* or *RAID*. You may need to update your Bios to recognize the new HDD.


----------



## strisiver (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi spunk.funk
I am using a USB port on the computer. I am going to update the BIOS and see what happens. 
strisiver


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I am using a USB port on the computer


OK, does the USB-SATA Adapter have it's own power adapter? If not, then the SSD drive may not be getting enough power. 
Try a different SATA drive through the adapter.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

It's a little mSATA, like this:


----------



## strisiver (Aug 2, 2007)

THIS IS IT.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Which USB adapter?


----------



## strisiver (Aug 2, 2007)

The only recognition of the device is in "device manager" under drives. It shows as "ASMT 2105 usb drive". When this is opened it just reports working correctly. Viewed in Computer management report Disk 2 Removable no media.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes, I read that part. 

What is the make and model number of the USB adapter you are using to attach the mSATA drive to a USB port?


----------



## strisiver (Aug 2, 2007)

FINAL REPORT USB CONNECTOR WAS SHORTING. SEEN IN DEVICE MANAGER AND DISAPPEARING ABRUPTLY. DRIVE SEEN IF CONNECTION PHYSICALLY STABILISED. 
THANKS FOR HELP!!!


----------



## strisiver (Aug 2, 2007)

PROBLEM SOLVED USB CONNECTOR SHORTING. DRIVE KEPT APPEARING AND DISAPPEARING IN DEVICE MANAGER. CASE REMOVED USB CONNECTION MADE AND SPARK OBSERVED. STABLE IF POSITION MAINTAINED.:facepalm::dance:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Good to hear you were able to isolate the problem. Hopefully the "shorting" hasn't damaged the mSATA.


----------

